

The War Situation: House Of Many Mansions (1940) - jonathanehrlich
http://www.winstonchurchill.org/resources/speeches/1940-the-finest-hour/the-war-situation-house-of-many-mansions

======
osullivj
Interesting. This is during the 'phony war' when Churchill was First Lord of
the Admiralty, and not yet PM. His oratorical flourishes seem a little
misplaced here; they didn't become appropriate until 10 May 1940. 1940-05-10
was truly a day of destiny. Churchill became PM, and Hitler launched his
offensive in the West. A terrible struggle, with many defeats and setbacks
continued up to Oct 1940, and the end of the Battle of Britain.

But why mention this now? Some analogy with Greece perhaps? Or Ukraine, or the
Da'esh?

